
“Who cares, I have nothing to hide”. Why this response to privacy is so flawed - eaguyhn
https://mic.com/articles/188563/who-cares-i-have-nothing-to-hide-why-the-popular-response-to-online-privacy-is-so-flawed
======
duckMuppet
Some good supplemental material:

[https://www.danielsolove.com/nothing-to-
hide/](https://www.danielsolove.com/nothing-to-hide/)

